# New Here- Very Long



## Mikayla (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi, I'm Lori, the proud mama to 6 cats, caregiver to half a dozen or so more, plus 2 dogs, a turtle and one fish.
Our oldest cat is Callie, a 22 year old black fuzzball whom I inherited from my mum who passed on two years ago last May. We're her fourth owners as she was in an apartment building for the elderly and all her previous owners passed too.
Mikayla is a 3 year old grey and fawn mackeral tabby whom I've been feeding for almost 3 years but has been living in our garage and has become fairly domesticated for the last almost two years. She was pregnant with her third litter when she finally came to live with us and we kept her son, Elijah. who lives in the garage with her. They're both indoor cats though Mikayla goes out for about 20 minutes or so every few days to sit on the porch with me and check everything out. The garage is kind of our family room, though not attached and has an an apartment attached to it so they have free run of both rooms with their own bed and a big screen tv. It's a tough life. I try to spend a couple of hours a day with them and sleep over once a week or so.
Elijah is my baby, a 20 month old light gray tabby with spots and stripes. He was the last born of 5 kittens and I was privileged to help with his birth as Mikayla was exhausted. He is a gentle giant, weighing in at a slim 14 1/2 pounds, and is so cuddly. He just flops over whenever anyone comes near him, wanting his belly rubbed. He only ever gets aggressive playing fetch and swats me, claws in, when I don't throw his mouse quite quick enough. His sister, Matilda, visits quite often (my daughter has her) and they all have a ball together.
Timothy is my little feral outdoor cat. He is a short stocky orange and white tabby who lives in a heated cat house on the front porch He's approx a year old and we've had him neutered and vaccinated. It took me 6 months to get him to come near me but now he does enjoy a good belly rub and play but only on his terms.
We recently came to be owned by 2 young male cats which came to us a week apart last August/Sept. Connelly, an orange and white DSH, was noticed by my godson, across the street at the Fish and Chip place begging for food. He'd seen him for a couple of days and told his Mom, saying "maybe we should tell Aunt Lori." When I went across to get him he was actually eating dirt. When I spoke to the owner of the place he said he'd been there about a week. I took him home and he passed out with his head in the bowl of food. He came complete with an URI and about 30 fleas. He's now a healthy happy little bum of about 8 months.
You know you've written too much when you run out of room and still have on cat left to go!


----------



## Mikayla (Aug 14, 2009)

A week after Connelly arrived, my little Timothy brought a young sick cat to me on the porch. He just led him up, meowed at me and left. The poor little guy spent the first night on my lap bleeding from his nose, drooling, with his eyes half open He wasn't at all interested in food or water but i dipped his paw in some water a few times and he did lick it off. A trip to the vet the next day found him with an URI, an open infected wound in and on his nose and the infection had gone into his gums. He was very undernourished and weighed in at less then 5 pounds at what the vet figured was about 7-8 months or so. After a shot of Convenia and much loving care he's now a whomping 9 pounds and a holy terror when he's not being the most cuddly kitten ever. He's my Kipling. 
If you've gotten this far, I just want to thank the wonderful knowledgeable posters on this forum. I've come here a few times when googling health questions and have really learned a lot. Yhank you!!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yay! Another sucke-er-um-_cough-cough-cough_! Excuse me, I meant to say ... another great and loving heart for the animals in need! :mrgreen: 
I luff :luv peeps who rescue and save critters-in-need.


----------



## Mikayla (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Heidi, How can we not, though I often feel I may be in over my head.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I know it. I get to feeling like that, too. atback If not for us ... then, who _can_ they turn to? I lament all the time that I never get to choose my own kitty, they always choose me. They show up in one form of dire straits or another, with great need and/or inches from death, and neither my husband or myself can turn them away. Once seen, they cannot be un-seen. Know what I mean? I only partially jest when I say I never get to choose my preference for a cat, but the fact is, even though I don't get to pick-and-choose for myself, I am honored these kitties-in-need have chosen *me*. _...and that is more than enough to make up for me not being able to have much say in what cat I get to love._
You are a good, GOOD, person for taking them in. :luv


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. It's great that you take in so many cats that need you. Pictures?


----------



## Mikayla (Aug 14, 2009)

Heidi you sound just like me. I don't know how many times I've told my kitties how happy I am that they chose me to be their mum, and I too have lamented that I have always wanted a long haired torty or calico and have ended up with everything but. However they all have their little problems and idiosyncrasies but they've all found their place here. Glad to hear there are others out there.

Hi Sue, I'd love to put up pictures but have to figure out how to as my computer skills are rather limited.

Lori


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Ah, my *dream* would be to have a dilute Tortie-Meezer with long hair and the Tortie half/half marked face. All of those particular genetics could satisfy several of my desires in ONE cat! :lol: 
And THEN ... we have a new-ish member who just got a Chinchilla(?) kitten and a breeder who has Burmillas? ... Oh! Be *still* my love-lorn :luv and beating







heart for *those* kitties!


If you store your photos on your computer already, it is fairly straightforward to create a FREE account at PhotoBucket. I like PB because it is *easy* to use. I really need _simple_ when it comes to computer stuff. Anyhow, create an account, and named folders to store different picture types and then PB makes it easy to share the images because below each photo are four selections you can highlight and copy/paste. Simply copy/paste the "IMG" option and you're good-to-go! _I also think that you can select the size that PB will allow the photo to post at on forums like this one._ Easy-peasy!

Don't try to use the CatForum gallery or attachment option, that has been inoperational for more than a year since it reached full capacity. We are hoping it will be resolved soon, but in the meantime PhotoBucket works great.


----------



## Gizmokitty (Nov 10, 2009)

Hello and welcome!

Thank you for taking those kitties in. They all sound so wonderful.

I agree with Heidi, I would use Photobucket as it is easy to use, just follow her instructions.

Can't wait to see pictures. :luv I love pictures.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## Mikayla (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for the lovely welcomes! 
I actually managed to post the photos!! Thanks for your help Heidi. It took two tries as the first time I ended up with 6 copies of the same pic of Callie but did it the second time.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh! I think I saw those pics earlier today! They were very cute kitties... :luv


----------

